# Medical Coder/Biller seeking F/T job in Hampton Roads area Virginia



## Aledford (Feb 15, 2011)

April Ledford	
4956 Narragansett Dr
Virginia Beach, VA 23462
757-233-9361- Home
757-274-4592 – Cell
aledford10@gmail.com




ATTN: Office Manger or Billing Supervisor
Dear Sir or Madam 

I have been in the Virginia Beach area for nearly 3 years. I was employed at a local Gastroenterology Practice since relocating here from Colorado in 2008.  I was recently laid off due to overstaffing within our accounting department. I obtained my CPC in 2008. One of my goals for 2011 is to take the CPMA certification exam. In my last position I performed internal chart audits. I have knowledge of Medicare credentialing and the PECOS system, and was recently involved in a Medicare revalidation. I stay up to date with CMS guidelines and I am excited to begin preparing for ICD-10 and the new 5010 claims format. I am knowledgeable in PQRI and E-prescribing as well as preparing for the EHR incentive program. I currently have experience with Sage software {intergy EHR}, {Medical Manager} as well as experience with All Scripts EHR software. I have a vast understanding of all the major insurances, Medicare is one of my favorites; I enjoy the challenges it brings. My experience so far has been in the gastroenterology field, but I am confident that with proper training I can learn other fields of coding specialties. I hope that if you have any current openings or if one should arise in the future you will consider me for one. Thank you for your time.

Sincerely,




April Ledford

Enclosure


----------



## Aledford (Feb 15, 2011)

*resume*

APRIL LEDFORD, CPC
OBJECTIVE
	Looking for a position that will let me further my career, as well as gaining experience in other coding specialties.
EXPERIENCE
	2008–2011	Tidewater Gastroenterology PLLC             	Virginia Beach, VA
Patient Accounting Specialist
	Billing and Coding Inpatient/outpatient procedures.
Coding from operative reports.
Responsible for coding all procedures preformed in our Endoscopy center.
	Postings insurance payments.
Current in Medicare/Tricare/Optima rules.
Knowledgeable  in other payers like, Anthem, UHC, Aetna
	Claims processing; printing paper claims and transmitting electronic claims. Preparing for the new 5010 format.
	Internal E/M chart auditing. 
	Running Physicians Bell Curve Analysis quarterly
	Work A/R daily, responsible for Medicare/Triage/Optima and secondary payers. Knowledgeable in Medicare/Tricare/ Optima appeals and reconsiderations.
	Patient Collections
	CPT-4, HCPCS and ICD-9 knowledge, as well as preparing for ICD-10
	Assisted in the training of newly hired employees in our Department
	2007-2008	Peak Gastroenterology Assoc.	Colorado Springs, CO
Office/Endoscopy Billing and Coding
	Charge entry, Insurance payment entry, Patient payment entry.
	Responsible for coding all outpatient/inpatient procedure billing. As well as hospital E/M visits.
	Checking and working A/R daily.
	Sending patient statements, as well as handling patient questions and phone calls.
	CPT-4, HCPCS and ICD-9 knowledge.


EDUCATION
                               2008         AAPC	Virginia Beach, VA
                                 Certified Professional Coder 2008
                                 Member Id# 01099321     
                                    I stay up to date on CEU credits by attending my local chapter meetings.
                                    I also attend AACP workshops and webinars to further my knowledge.                       


	2006-2007	Pikes Peak Community College	Colorado Springs, CO
	Medical Coding Specialist Certificate
	College courses: Medical Office Administration, Intro to Clinical Physiology, Basic Medical Science I, II and III, Medical Terminology, Advanced Medical Terminology, Insurance Billing and Coding I, Insurance billing and coding II.


----------

